# Transferts AirDrop



## Pedro bvy (9 Novembre 2014)

Salut à tous,

Petite question sur le transfert via Airdrop.

J'ai essayé de transférer en direct un film en .avi de mon macbook vers mon ipad ce matin (pour éviter la galère de conversion et de transfert via itunes). 

Le transfert a fonctionné, seulement aucun moyen de le trouver sur mon ipad. Quand j'ouvre VLC, il n'est pas dans la liste des vidéos dispo, impossible aussi de le trouver sur FileMaster.

A priori il a bien été transféré, et il pèse  environ 2Go donc si ça me pompe autant d'espace j'aimerais autant le trouver. 

Est ce que vous auriez une idée?

Merci d'avance,

Pedro


----------



## jbriss02 (29 Novembre 2014)

Tu as branché ton iPad sur iTunes pour essayer de retrouver le fichier ?


----------

